# Christmas tree



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

.
.
.

So, its Christmas time......and everyone wants to be under the tree!
...
How the heck do you decide which ones get to go for the ride!!
.
.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First you sideline the naughty ones.


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

.
But they have all been so nice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well then you have to make 8 loops under the tree, one for each.

I see one with what looks like rust on the wheels, tell that one to go get cleaned up.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Leave the tree up year round and switch trains bi weekly!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

My criteria for Christmas tree rolling stock...

If the dog were to lie on it, either: (a) it would not break or (b) I would not care if it broke.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

MtRR75 said:


> My criteria for Christmas tree rolling stock...
> 
> If the dog were to lie on it, either: (a) it would not break or (b) I would not care if it broke.


Good idea! Except I should use it for my daughter. She decided thomas was hungry from hauling toy soldiers around all day and decided to feed him a smoothie. Needless to say yogurt and electric trains don't mix!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Thankfully I do not have that problem. 

I only have 1 O guage engine, but our tree location this year doesnt allow for a train around the tree...


Although I would run the Santa Fe steamer and the CN diesel


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Take turns, they all get to ride.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I vote for this one - seems festive.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, that one appears to be 'HO' scale.........


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Unfortunately, that one appears to be 'HO' scale.........


Ya....even the little ones want to help...


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Whistle and smoke!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

put the best smoker under the tree


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I make my decision based on whistle and color. It's fun having a train going around the tree that matches all of the colors in the lights. 

And I start with the heavy ones so the curious cats get pushed out of the way as it goes around and they learn to stay away. Post-war O vs. a cat . . . the heavy engine wins every time.


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Leave the tree up year round and switch trains bi weekly!


Don't forget the yard off to the side to store those that are waiting for the bi-weekly switch (or is it semi-weekly?)...


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

.
There we go! Two grandsons....two trains We'll start with that!

*MERRRRRY CHRISTMAS ALL*!
.


----------



## BillCN (Jan 6, 2013)

*What presents?*

.
I think we may have at least one future trainaholic in the making!

The boys (three and six years) arrived Christmas eve and immediately ran the trains round and round....and around till bed time. The rolling stock was all sent to the yard so that Santa had room for the "stuff", which eventually covered in, on and around the tree/tracks.

Anyway, Christmas morning the boys rushed up to the tree with the six year old excitedly announcing "WOW, Santa Claus came!!!"  , followed closely by his younger bother, who gently pushed him out of the way and says..."_*Haayyyyy  ....., where's all the trains???*_:smilie_daumenneg:"


----------

